

Something's Wrong At Apple - mtgx
http://www.businessinsider.com/facts-are-facts-apple-is-suddenly-in-a-rut-2012-11

======
tokenizer
This isn't surprising. I remember when Apple (before the iPhone) had a niche
of the PC market, 10% to 15%, and that was it. You can't keep the image/price
of a top tier product, and try to take the whole market.

I'm surprised they got this far. We're in a bit of a stagnation as far as
mobile technology, and while I think MS is also making big mistakes by
dropping it's business first image, Apple should have started creating lower
priced devices if it wanted to compete with my $150 no contract android phone
which _basically_ does the exact same thing. More people are realizing this.

